# Nine lil buttons.



## glondor (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are 9 little buttons I made today for a good customer. This is part of a 31 g batch from gold filled. Thought they looked nice. 2 are 3 grams and 7 are 1 gram each.


----------



## jonn (Feb 24, 2013)

Those are real pretty Glondor, nice work.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 24, 2013)

glondor said:


> Here are 9 little buttons I made today for a good customer. This is part of a 31 g batch from gold filled. Thought they looked nice. 2 are 3 grams and 7 are 1 gram each.


how do you do your gold field ?


----------



## necromancer (Feb 24, 2013)

very nice, as allways

cant wait to see what comes out of the 3.+KG i brought over


----------



## watcher6880 (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice Glondor 8)


----------

